# Is the ride of the 595 Ultra really the same as the Origin



## minimme (Aug 12, 2007)

Help,

I have a 595 Origin that I love, but the frame cracked. In replacing it, I'm thinking of going with the 595 Ultra, but I worried about having a much harsher ride quality/vertical compliance. I don't care about color, I'm 170LBS and would be considered a power rider. 

What would you do? How much "rougher" a ride do you think the Ultra is over the Origin, or is the marketing true and the ride quality is the same?

Thanks!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

On my short test ride with the same wheels, I found the ultra to be more edgy and less comfortable over the bumps than the origin. Its not just marketing and paint. Can you get a test ride in somewhere with your wheels?


----------

